# Gonna build an intake



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I have yet to see someone with an intake for the e16i engine, only the GA16i. I have a pretty good idea how I'm going to attach the pipe to the engine but I don't know how to attach the really tiny little vacuum hoses. I will probably be using a plastic tube. Could I drill a hole in it, stick the end of the hose in and use plastic cement??? I know it will be ghetto, but will it hold???


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

why don't you find some small diameter metal tubing and have it welded on the pipe for a nice clean look. The welding will not be expenisve at all


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The pipe is most likely going to be plastic, so welding won't work


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

sonic welding can be done by a local plastic company or you could be hard core and use a headgun to melt/fuse the plastic together. Then again you should be using a high heat resistant plastic which should not melt easily


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Basically I'm wondering if it would be OK to use plastic cement. That stuff is pretty damn strong. I'm also considering adding some metal nipples to the pipe. I'm just not sure how to attach them


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I think you might be better off with caulking. Certain Cements can caus the plastic to break down over time and become brittle. Check up on this and you dont want little pieces of your intake in the combustion chambers...

Exterior Caulking (GET THE MONO!) should work but i dont know how heat resistant it is.

-Nick


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the route you guys are trying to go are all bad ideas. Any fabrication shop can make this piece up relatively inexpensively.
I think the caulk recomendation is just going to be a vacuum leak nightmare. Just my $.02.
John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll look into a custom piece.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

*Attention Ricebox and other E16 Sentra owner*










This picture was sent by Leo Judal. It's his b12 Sentra with E16 engine with his own custom intake. He e-mailed me the parts to look for and the steps to make it. Here it is:

_
here is a quick info on the intake; i used a throttle body adapter (elbow type) from a dodge daytona turbo (i think it's the one with
the 2.2l). Had to make the adapter fit the E16 throttle body by using a dremel tool. grinded of some plastic (the hole that will mate the throttle body, don't know if e16i have the same diameter as the ga16i). drilled a couple different size hole for the
emission stuff (one for the vacuum line and the other for the...i forgot what it's called but for the ga16i you'll find this emission thing bolted right beside the valve cover, driver side of it) on the firewall side of the elbow adapter. i would use some brass pipe fitting to be able to connect the hoses to the elbow adapter, just check out what sizes those hoses are to get the right size brass pipe fittings (put some silicone to seal it properly to the elbow). also I made a plate to go between the throttle body and the
adapter. i have to email you the shape and size of the plate later, but i used it to secure the other hole of the elbow adapter (facing the firewall), and I used the existing screw hole of the throttle body (facing valve cover) to secure the other side (with
long bolt). i don't know how the ga16i throttle body is set up, ie if you can line up the two eyelets of the elbow adapter to the existing throttle body screws. i made my intake set up this way so i can use a strut tower brace from courtesy nissan. Got a used
dc sports aluminum intake, had to cut it about 1 1/2" both ends to make it fit between the open space from the adapter to the left strut tower. got the k&n cone air filter from lightning motorsports (louisiana) $38 I think. Oh ya, i felt a little difference in 3rd gear at around 45mph to about 65mph, i think it pulls more compare to the stock filter housing. i think since the intake is short, it's geared towards mid to top end and it's loud on wide open throttle.
_


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

How's the intake coming a long ricebox


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I've been really busy with school and work for the last couple of weeks AND the weather has been terrible for working outside. Gimme some time and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

get a job u money less ho, so we can all look good as nissan owners. also you can just jack someone's shit


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraSESeaTown said:


> *get a job u money less ho, so we can all look good as nissan owners. also you can just jack someone's shit *


I have a job. I'm not going to steal anyones stuff because THERE IS NOTHING TO STEAL!!! Only one company makes an intake for my car and I'm not willing to pay what they are asking.

BTW be careful how you talk to a moderator.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Are you talking about the dg racing intake ? I was looking at that and if I had the money to burn I'd get it probably since I don't have any tools myself and no one I know is into modding cars...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *Are you talking about the dg racing intake ? I was looking at that and if I had the money to burn I'd get it probably since I don't have any tools myself and no one I know is into modding cars... *


Yeah the DG racing intake is expensive for what it is.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I had a thought, why don't you just remove all of the piping other than the piece that is connected to the blue cover. Wouldn't that allow maximum air flow rather than just removing the end piece by the battery?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

you could i suppose, it would be better for sure, but i plan to use the stock pipe to make a "RAM AIR" kinda thing.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

you could be hard core and put a filter straight up (chevy 350 style) with a small circular cut out on your hood. You coul build a small scope or just let it hang out


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I've seen a few econocars with that kinda setup....and looks wise it only belongs on a muscle car....but for pure modding purposes it would work well, but don't you have to worry about the rain?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not going to cut a hole in my hood


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

neither am i. That look is only for muscle cars. I said KINDA ram air. In other words the pipe is right behind the cooling fan with a big scoop thing gathering more air.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Time for an update: It took my airfilter housing off the car today. I was going to take off all unneeded metal, problem is I have nothing to cut it with. I tried a pair of sheetmetal cutters but they are not strong enough. I was thinking a hacksaw might work but it is not terribly precise. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

What kinda air filter housing do you have and what did you plan on removing? I have a 90b12 and removed everything but the cover, I took off the intake pipe and resonator screwed onto the inside of the air filter housing cover. I didn't see much else you could take off. One of the downsides of modding this design in my opinion is that the breather filter resides in the filter cover. If there were an aftermarket breather filter that was designed for the b12 I would just try and find a k&n filter big enough to cover the whole air filter housing base and just leave the cover off, I think this is similar to what sentrastud is trying but he wants to find an air filter housing assembly from an 87-88 I believe.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My car is like a 87-88. A round filter sits in the housing but there is only one small inlet. I want to take all the metal out from around the filter. It's basically what Sentrastud wants to do.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Bust out your Dremel man.

At Canadian tire they sell mini-high flow filters called breathers. I think American racing makes them? Connect these up to any of the inlets that are inside the airbox. it might take some creatvie work but, when i get the car next week ill probably do this mod and seehow it works out.

I found this picture on B15Sentra forums i think, it shows someone elses homemade intake.










-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of bit did you use for the Dremel???


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I havent done it yet. The Dremel has a small booklet with it thats called "175+ Uses for your Dremel" or something like that. I think somehwere in there they list all the bits and their uses. Look for the one that they used to cut drainpipe, it think that should do the trick.

Before you try it on the airbox though, practice a bit on some other piece of metal.

-Nick


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

So is that your home made WAI? How much better is it than just your previous kn filter and stock air box?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

its not mine, I found it B15sentra forums sometime back. I dont know whose it is. Ive kept on my computer and been using it to see whats under the airbox and stuff. 

Im not trying to do that thoguh. Remember on old Muscle cars and stuff how they had their airfilter sticking up with the filter exposed and a lid on top of it? Im trying to do something like that.


-Nick


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Oh I thought that was yours. yeah I think that would be pretty good to do too, maybe even as good as a WAI. I found a kn filter almost the same diameter as the stock, but it's 3" high and closed at the top. I was thinking of maybe using that and drilling holes in the top of it for screw posts, then you wouldn't even need the cover cause the filter would be tall enough to be held down by the wing nuts at the top of the filter. It would probably be a good idea though to try and put seals around the holes by the screw posts so no air gets down through them carrying dirt and dust. That was what I was thinking about.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrastud and I are both trying to do something like this.










BTW Sentrastud do you find that your exhaust is noisier now that your intake is less restrictive?? I think my is.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, that idea would be cool I think, like a super WAI!! Yeah my car is a lot noisier now that I took the resonator off and intake pipe off, but I like the noise more, it makes my car sound more threatening  I am trying to find a cone filter with a closed top that I could use, and since the filter is about 3" high all you would need is the wing nuts to hold the filter on. I think both of our ideas have the same end result...I hope they both go well for all of us. If you guys get yours done first let me know how much power increase you get, I'm sure it will be much better without the air box cover.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah it sound louder now. I like it, my friends say it sounds like a racing exhaust almost...except its stock.
I hope it goes well, im gonna try to go to the junkyard tomorrow. If its nice out anyway. Also theres a junkyard in Lethbridge that has lots and lots of stuff there (biggest in the West!), im gonna hit that when i visit my friend with thre stang soon. Hopefully lots of cool stuff wil end up on the Sentra!

Did you photoshop that pic?

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *
> Did you photoshop that pic?
> *


Actually K&N makes it. The make a bunch of filter assemplies like it, in different sizes. I though of useing one but I have to much emmisions control stuff attached to the housing.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah, thats the only reason i want to use the stock air box bottom. If those breathers that they sell at Canadian tire are any good, then maybe ill hook them up those hoses, and intlets. Im thinking it will work good.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

I just installing and intake in my car the idea was form that leo judal pic it was relatively easy and sounds a whole lot more intimidating


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

*updates?*

Did it work out? I'm tryin' to come up with a CAI design for my engine... Would the designs in this thread only work for fuel-injected engines? Or could I apply similar design to my carbuerated engine?


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey Mervic!

I have an 89 Sentra & I fabricated an intake with 2.5 inch piping with all three inlets welded in. All the hoses are fitting snug to the intake without any leaks. I'm having a problem with the engine sputtering when I get to high Rpms. Did you have any problems with your intake?


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Attention Ricebox and other E16 Sentra owner*

I have an 89 Sentra & I fabricated an intake with 2.5 inch piping with all three inlets welded in. All the hoses are fitting snug to the intake without any leaks. I'm having a problem with the engine sputtering when I get to high Rpms. Did you have any problems with your intake?







Mervic said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

officialhb said:


> *Hey Mervic!
> 
> I have an 89 Sentra & I fabricated an intake with 2.5 inch piping with all three inlets welded in. All the hoses are fitting snug to the intake without any leaks. I'm having a problem with the engine sputtering when I get to high Rpms. Did you have any problems with your intake? *


 No, I have no problems with my intake.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i have for sale inteks for the e-16i and the ga16i there the same 1s as the dg racing if u get 3 or more people ill sell them for $75 if not $95 shiped to your door and i also have cusco strut bars for 180 shipped or 80 for each 1


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

does having an CAI on the b12 really makes that much of a difference? I have tried taking the whole assembly out and driving without a filter which is the less restrictive atternative and beside being noiser it doesn't feel much difference


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Nismo87R said:


> *i have for sale inteks for the e-16i and the ga16i there the same 1s as the dg racing if u get 3 or more people ill sell them for $75 if not $95 shiped to your door and i also have cusco strut bars for 180 shipped or 80 for each 1 *


 Can you post some pics of the intake?


----------



## 87PulsarNX (Nov 26, 2004)

*Dusting this thread off for a quick question*

Hello all,

I have a quick question about the following:




Mervic said:


> This picture was sent by Leo Judal. It's his b12 Sentra with E16 engine with his own custom intake. He e-mailed me the parts to look for and the steps to make it. Here it is:
> 
> _
> here is a quick info on the intake; i used a throttle body adapter (elbow type) from a dodge daytona turbo (i think it's the one with
> ...


Anyone know what that intake tube was originally designed for? I have the elbow and I'd like to get the rest to make this project happen. Anyone ever make any other kits work with out cars? (Ie: longer tubing - closer to the lower front for colder air?)

I am currently using a stock air filter housing with the top cut down to the diameter of the air filter. It DOES make a difference, as I have verified it with a G-tech.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for bringing back such an OLD thread..! 

:thumbup:


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

had a thred on hood scoops and air cleaners, check it out.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=56996&highlight=hood+scoop

my b12 is getting out of the shop on monday
all new suspension springs 15inch wheels
and new rubber bf goodrich comp 

got a strut bar then once its on, ill see where i can fit my air cleaner
i think is gonna be really tight

peace all check the thread


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Talk about bringing a thread back from the dead!! Glad to see you guys are still tinkering with the B12s WAYYYY after I had to sell mine. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

wandering wath youve been up to Ricebox !! its been a while


----------



## 87PulsarNX (Nov 26, 2004)

RiceBox said:


> Talk about bringing a thread back from the dead!! Glad to see you guys are still tinkering with the B12s WAYYYY after I had to sell mine. Keep up the good work!


Uhhm, Mine's a K(P)N13 actually...  

But hey, gotta appreciate someone tinkering with an E-series, right? :cheers:


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> wandering wath youve been up to Ricebox !! its been a while


I know!!! I was just bored and decided to check out the boards. I don't have my car anymore and my mom's Altima is new so it doesn't have any problems. I've also forgot so much stuff simply because I don't have the chance to work on cars anymore. Oh well, I'll be around every once in a while. I'm VERY happy to see that you still have your car and are having fun with it. I think when I sold mine you had just installed your turbo.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> I know!!! I was just bored and decided to check out the boards. I don't have my car anymore and my mom's Altima is new so it doesn't have any problems. I've also forgot so much stuff simply because I don't have the chance to work on cars anymore. Oh well, I'll be around every once in a while. I'm VERY happy to see that you still have your car and are having fun with it. I think when I sold mine you had just installed your turbo.


Lol, if you wanna work on cars, come over and work on mine. I drove it out east this year... but Carleton Engineering has been keeping me way to busy to spend some quality time with it!

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> Lol, if you wanna work on cars, come over and work on mine. I drove it out east this year... but Carleton Engineering has been keeping me way to busy to spend some quality time with it!
> 
> -Nick


 You should do winter AutoX. It's fun fun fun!!! Now that the weather is cold an snowy (*gasp*) I don't know how badly I want to crawl under a car, but I might be persuaded.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

I guess so yeah... it was just before you went to germany if im not mistaken  good to see you didnt loose the nissan spirit  looks like it drive the family too lol i dont hope youll get problem with the 2.5s but when it will become old and rusted like the majority of b12 out here you might be able to get it for autoX


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> You should do winter AutoX. It's fun fun fun!!! Now that the weather is cold an snowy (*gasp*) I don't know how badly I want to crawl under a car, but I might be persuaded.


where and when is the winter AutoX? My car is in need of some work, and im not sure how the clicking rear cv joints would hold up to to some autoX... but that would be pretty cool to try. 

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

err...REAR CV joints???? Don't think you have those  look at www.mco.org or PM Jodie (fcsmotorsports) for info


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> err...REAR CV joints???? Don't think you have those  look at www.mco.org or PM Jodie (fcsmotorsports) for info


lol good call...and its official Im never posting drunk again... :cheers: 

Thanks for the info Btw. Good luck on the exams too!

-Nick


----------

